# Can't find size 12.5 boots with good reduced size tech



## stefan.lundh (Apr 18, 2018)

So I've been riding 2010 Salomon Faction boots size 12.5 for the past several years. I'm looking to get a new pair of boots that have great reduced size tech to minimize toe/heel drag. I'd prefer medium/medium-stiff flex in the same size from a brand that does reduced tech well like adidas or burton, but can't find any brands that do this size besides Salomon. 

So in terms of size, would it be better to go with a size 13 from adidas or burton or stick with my bulky size 12.5 salomon boots?

Thanks!


----------



## g3greg (Mar 6, 2018)

They'll want to know your mondo size to make sure you're using the right size first I'm sure lol. Have you tried any burton boots on yet? Have you tried to go down to a 12?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Trying to go down to a 12 will be your best bet, as you've found a lot of companies stop making half sizes at 12 an jump to 13. I'd recommend checking out Ride and K2 boots as I find they fit larger and also have a good reduced overall footprint. A size 12 Ride Fuse or K2 Maysis will be significantly smaller footprint wise than a 12.5 Salomon Faction, which are huge.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

stefan.lundh said:


> So I've been riding 2010 Salomon Faction boots size 12.5 for the past several years. I'm looking to get a new pair of boots that have great reduced size tech to minimize toe/heel drag. I'd prefer medium/medium-stiff flex in the same size from a brand that does reduced tech well like adidas or burton, but can't find any brands that do this size besides Salomon.
> 
> So in terms of size, would it be better to go with a size 13 from adidas or burton or stick with my bulky size 12.5 salomon boots?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Stefan,

Greg is right . The best spot to start is with a barefoot measurement. Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## stefan.lundh (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for the help so far. Just measured my feet using the above method, 29.5cm is the verdict! 

I've tried the Ride Insano Focus Boa size 12. It was definitely too small, it was pretty painful on the tips of my toes when walking around. However, when I was on the mountain I didn't notice the same pain. 

So would it be worth it to find a new Salomon boot size 12.5 or go with a brand that does the reduced footprint tech well in size 13? How does Salomon rate as a brand in terms of reduced footprint tech?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

stefan.lundh said:


> Thanks for the help so far. Just measured my feet using the above method, 29.5cm is the verdict!
> 
> I've tried the Ride Insano Focus Boa size 12. It was definitely too small, it was pretty painful on the tips of my toes when walking around. However, when I was on the mountain I didn't notice the same pain.
> 
> So would it be worth it to find a new Salomon boot size 12.5 or go with a brand that does the reduced footprint tech well in size 13? How does Salomon rate as a brand in terms of reduced footprint tech?


Hi Stefan,

29.5 cm is Mondo 295 or size 11.5 US in snowboard boots. You will also want to measure your barefoot width. For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## stefan.lundh (Apr 18, 2018)

> Hi Stefan,
> 
> 29.5 cm is Mondo 295 or size 11.5 US in snowboard boots. You will also want to measure your barefoot width. For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.
> 
> STOKED!


Hmm, that's strange. Let's call it 30cm for length to be generous. I definitely don't fit into size 11.5. 

As for width, I'm about 10cm across.

EDIT: So from what I'm reading on snowboardprofiles.com, I should fit into a size US 12 snowboard boot. I guess the model of Ride boots I tried earlier just ran a bit small, and I should try other size 12's?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

stefan.lundh said:


> and I should try other size 12's?


Yes. Try many. Mid to mid stiff boots that come to mind with a decent reduced footprint; Ride Fuse or Lasso, K2 T1 or Maysis, Burton Imperial, SLX, or Ion, Vans Implant or Infuse, 32 TM2, Addidas but I don't know models.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

stefan.lundh said:


> Hmm, that's strange. Let's call it 30cm for length to be generous. I definitely don't fit into size 11.5.
> 
> As for width, I'm about 10cm across.
> 
> EDIT: So from what I'm reading on snowboardprofiles.com, I should fit into a size US 12 snowboard boot. I guess the model of Ride boots I tried earlier just ran a bit small, and I should try other size 12's?


Hi,

You really do not want to be generous (in boot sizing ). I would strongly suggest that you post up images of your barefoot length and width measurements. 29.5 is a USA 11.5 and 10 cm is actually quite narrow (C width). Please keep in mind that snowboard boot size is always smaller than US shoe size. A 29.5 foot measurement is a USA 11.5 snowboard boot size but is a size 13 (Brannock) shoe size. This difference is responsible for a lot of very expensive boot buying mistakes. 

STOKED!


----------

